# Join our brand new World of Darkness group in London, UK!



## PrometheanVigil (Feb 15, 2013)

Last week's session was a tremendous success and we welcomed two new members to our group!

*London NWOD's 3rd session will be held on the 24/02/2013, between 13:00 GMT +0:00 (1PM in the UK) to 15:00 GMT +0:00 (3PM in the UK). London NWOD is based at The Pirate Castle, which is located in Camden Town in North-West London.
*
*If you are interested in attending, email me as soon as possible at london[dot]nwod[at]gmail[dot]com .* I will provide directions and other details to you once your email has been received. *We welcome experienced gamers and new players alike! Players MUST be 18+ (safety and security reasons).*

*A £2 contribution towards the booking fee for the venue is required which you can -- and must -- pay on the date of the session.* I will collect the money at the start of the session (or on your arrival if for any reason you are late) and I will then deposit the money at the venue directly at the end of the session.

If you know anyone at all who would also be interested in joining this group, you are welcome to bring them along to the session (provided they also contribute £2 on the day). If you are bringing someone along, please can you provide me with their contact details -- with their permission, of course.

That's it for now. I look forward to seeing you at our next session!



*PLAYER FEEDBACK:*

"_I just wanted to say that I really appreciated the game yesterday. 
I've not seen that style of game done very well before and you carried the day nicely. [...] 
Just wanted to send some thanks_"

-- J.W


----------



## PrometheanVigil (Feb 28, 2013)

Last week's session was another rousing success and we welcomed another new member to our group!

*London NWOD's 4th session will be held on the 03/03/2013, between 13:00 GMT +0:00 (1PM in the UK) to 15:00 GMT +0:00 (3PM in the UK). London NWOD is based at The Pirate Castle, which is located in Camden Town in North-West London.*

*If you are interested in attending, email us as soon as possible at london.nwod@gmail.com.* I will provide directions and other details to you once your email has been received. *We welcome experienced gamers and new players alike! Players MUST be 18+ (safety and security reasons).* Our group plays any and all official New World of Darkness templates currently available (e.g. Vampire, Werewolf, Mage), as well as recently released and future templates (e.g. Mummy, Demon).

*A £2 contribution towards the booking fee for the venue is required which you can -- and must -- pay on the date of the session.* All contributions are collected at the start of the session (or on your arrival if for any reason you are late) and are then deposited at the venue directly at the end of the session.

If you know anyone at all who would also be interested in joining this group, you are welcome to bring them along to the session (provided they also contribute £2 on the day). If you are bringing someone along, please can you provide me with their contact details -- with their permission, of course.

That's it for now. I look forward to seeing you at our next session!



*PLAYER FEEDBACK:*

"_I just wanted to say that I really appreciated the game yesterday. 
I've not seen that style of game done very well before and you carried the day nicely. [...] 
Just wanted to send some thanks_"

-- J.W



*Check out London NWOD around the web:*
Find us at *RPG.NET* : http://forum.rpg.net/showthread.php...rld-of-Darkness-group&p=16479339#post16479339
Find us on *Infrno*: http://www.infrno.net/games/3430-london-nwod-sunday-session
Find us at *Pen and Paper Games*: http://www.penandpapergames.com/for...rand-new-World-of-Darkness-group-in-London-UK!
Find us at *the official White Wolf forums*: http://forums.white-wolf.com/default.aspx?g=posts&t=72625
(Always scroll to the bottom of the page to find our latest updates)


----------



## PrometheanVigil (Mar 18, 2013)

Our _5th_ session was an outstanding success and we welcomed yet another new member to our group! 

*London NWOD's 6th session will be held on the 24/03/2013, between 13:00 GMT +0:00 (1PM in the UK) to 15:00 GMT +0:00 (3PM in the UK). London NWOD is based at The Pirate Castle, which is located in Camden Town in North-West London.*

*If you are interested in attending, email us as soon as possible at london.nwod@gmail.com.* Directions and other details will be provided once your email has been received. *We welcome experienced gamers and new players alike! Players MUST be 18+ (safety and security reasons).* Our group plays any and all official New World of Darkness templates currently available (e.g. Vampire, Werewolf, Mage), as well as recently released and future templates (e.g. Mummy, Demon).

*A £2 contribution towards the booking fee for the venue is required which you can -- and must -- pay on the date of the session.* All contributions are collected at the start of the session (or on your arrival if for any reason you are late) and are then deposited at the venue directly at the end of the session.

If you know anyone at all who would also be interested in joining this group, you are welcome to bring them along to the session (provided they also contribute £2 on the day). If you are bringing someone along, please can you provide us with their contact details -- with their permission, of course.

That's it for now. We look forward to seeing you at our next session!



*PLAYER FEEDBACK:*

"_I just wanted to say that I really appreciated the game yesterday. 
I've not seen that style of game done very well before and you carried the day nicely. [...] 
Just wanted to send some thanks_"

 -- J.W

"_That was fun!_"

 -- S.J (One of our newest members)

"_I love roleplaying and i really enjoy coming to london NWOD because they get what rpgs are about. [...]
I missed out on a whole extra week of skiing and snowboarding because i missed the group and the people there too much!_"

 -- M.L (We couldn't believe it either!)

"_It was the right level of mystery and the way that ghost/shadow creature was stalking us,
 I could really feel the suspense. Superb game mate._"

 -- P.N.C (A new member from our 5th session)

If you're unfamiliar with the World of Darkness, check out these links:
Summary: http://whitewolf.wikia.com/wiki/World_of_Darkness
List of templates: http://whitewolf.wikia.com/wiki/Portal:World_of_Darkness

*Check out London NWOD around the web:*
Find us at *RPG.NET* : http://forum.rpg.net/showthread.php...rld-of-Darkness-group&p=16479339#post16479339
Find us on *Infrno*: http://www.infrno.net/games/3430-london-nwod-sunday-session
Find us at *Pen and Paper Games*: http://www.penandpapergames.com/for...rand-new-World-of-Darkness-group-in-London-UK!
Find us at *the official White Wolf forums*: http://forums.white-wolf.com/default.aspx?g=posts&t=72625
(Always scroll to the bottom of the page to find our latest updates)


----------



## PrometheanVigil (Mar 25, 2013)

Our _6th_ session was a fantastic success and we welcomed not just one, not two but _three_ new members! 

*London NWOD's 7th session will be held on the 07/04/2013, between 13:00 GMT +0:00 (1PM in the UK) to 15:00 GMT +0:00 (3PM in the UK). London NWOD is based at The Pirate Castle, which is located in Camden Town in North-West London.*

*If you are interested in attending, email us as soon as possible at london.nwod@gmail.com.* Directions and other details will be provided once your email has been received. *We welcome experienced gamers and new players alike! Players MUST be 18+ (safety and security reasons).* Our group plays any and all official New World of Darkness templates currently available (e.g. Vampire, Werewolf, Mage), as well as recently released and future templates (e.g. Mummy, Demon).

*A £2 contribution towards the booking fee for the venue is required which you can -- and must -- pay on the date of the session.* All contributions are collected at the start of the session (or on your arrival if for any reason you are late) and are then deposited at the venue directly at the end of the session.

If you know anyone at all who would also be interested in joining this group, you are welcome to bring them along to the session (provided they also contribute £2 on the day). If you are bringing someone along, please can you provide us with their contact details -- with their permission, of course.

That's it for now. We look forward to seeing you at our next session!



*PLAYER FEEDBACK:*

"_I just wanted to say that I really appreciated the game yesterday. 
I've not seen that style of game done very well before and you carried the day nicely. _[...]_ 
Just wanted to send some thanks_"

 -- J.W

"_That was fun!_"

 -- S.J (One of our newest members)

"_I love roleplaying and i really enjoy coming to london NWOD because they get what rpgs are about. _[...]_
I missed out on a whole extra week of skiing and snowboarding because i missed the group and the people there too much!_"

 -- M.L (We couldn't believe it either!)

"_It was the right level of mystery and the way that ghost/shadow creature was stalking us,
 I could really feel the suspense. Superb game mate._"

 -- P.N.C (A new member from our 5th session)

"_I felt like I could ease into the game. I didn't feel overwhelmed.
 It's better for me when I do things firsthand _[...]_ and I felt that I got choices.
 Definitely coming back!_"

 -- J.R (A new member from our 6th session who had no previous RPG, P'n'P or WOD experience before our session)

If you're unfamiliar with the World of Darkness, check out these links:
Summary: http://whitewolf.wikia.com/wiki/World_of_Darkness
List of templates: http://whitewolf.wikia.com/wiki/Portal:World_of_Darkness

*Check out London NWOD around the web:*
Find us at *RPG.NET* : http://forum.rpg.net/showthread.php...rld-of-Darkness-group&p=16479339#post16479339
Find us on *Infrno*: http://www.infrno.net/games/3430-london-nwod-sunday-session
Find us at *Pen and Paper Games*: http://www.penandpapergames.com/for...rand-new-World-of-Darkness-group-in-London-UK!
Find us at *the official White Wolf forums*: http://forums.white-wolf.com/default.aspx?g=posts&t=72625
(Always scroll to the bottom of the page to find our latest updates)


----------



## PrometheanVigil (Apr 8, 2013)

Our _7th_ session was a great success and we welcomed another new member to the club!

*London NWOD's 8th session will be held on the 14/04/2013, between 13:00 GMT +0:00 (1PM in the UK) to 15:00 GMT +0:00 (3PM in the UK). London NWOD is based at The Pirate Castle, which is located in Camden Town in North-West London.*

*If you are interested in attending, email us as soon as possible at london.nwod@gmail.com.* Directions and other details will be provided once your email has been received. *We welcome experienced gamers and new players alike! Players MUST be 18+ (safety and security reasons).* Our group plays any and all official New World of Darkness templates currently available (e.g. Vampire, Werewolf, Mage), as well as recently released and future templates (e.g. Mummy, Demon).

*A £2 contribution towards the booking fee for the venue is required which you can -- and must -- pay on the date of the session.* All contributions are collected at the start of the session (or on your arrival if for any reason you are late) and are then deposited at the venue directly at the end of the session.

If you know anyone at all who would also be interested in joining this group, you are welcome to bring them along to the session (provided they also contribute £2 on the day). If you are bringing someone along, please can you provide us with their contact details -- with their permission, of course.

That's it for now. We look forward to seeing you at our next session!



*PLAYER FEEDBACK:*

"_I just wanted to say that I really appreciated the game yesterday. 
I've not seen that style of game done very well before and you carried the day nicely. _[...]_ 
Just wanted to send some thanks_"

 -- J.W

"_That was fun!_"

 -- S.J (One of our newest members)

"_I love roleplaying and i really enjoy coming to london NWOD because they get what rpgs are about. _[...]_
I missed out on a whole extra week of skiing and snowboarding because i missed the group and the people there too much!_"

 -- M.L (We couldn't believe it either!)

"_It was the right level of mystery and the way that ghost/shadow creature was stalking us,
 I could really feel the suspense. Superb game mate._"

 -- P.N.C (A new member from our 5th session)

"_I felt like I could ease into the game. I didn't feel overwhelmed.
 It's better for me when I do things firsthand _[...]_ and I felt that I got choices.
 Definitely coming back!_"

 -- J.R (A new member from our 6th session who had no previous RPG, P'n'P or WOD experience before our session)

If you're unfamiliar with the World of Darkness, check out these links:
Summary: http://whitewolf.wikia.com/wiki/World_of_Darkness
List of templates: http://whitewolf.wikia.com/wiki/Portal:World_of_Darkness

*Check out London NWOD around the web:*

*Social Networks*
Like us on *Facebook*: https://www.facebook.com/pages/London-NWOD/157995921027559
Follow us on *Twitter* (@LondonNWOD): https://twitter.com/LondonNWOD

*Forums*
Find us at *RPG.NET* : http://forum.rpg.net/showthread.php...rld-of-Darkness-group&p=16479339#post16479339
Find us on *Infrno*: http://www.infrno.net/games/3430-london-nwod-sunday-session
Find us at *Pen and Paper Games*: http://www.penandpapergames.com/for...rand-new-World-of-Darkness-group-in-London-UK!
Find us at *the official White Wolf forums*: http://forums.white-wolf.com/default.aspx?g=posts&t=72625

*Other listings*
Look us up on *UK Role Players*: http://www.ukroleplayers.com/features/clubs/london-nwod/

(Always scroll to the bottom of the page to find our latest updates)


----------



## PrometheanVigil (May 14, 2013)

Our _8th_ session was a outstanding success and one of our best sessions yet!

*London NWOD's 9th session will be held on the 26/05/2013, between 13:00 GMT +0:00 (1PM in the UK) to 16:00 GMT +0:00 (4PM in the UK). London NWOD is based at The Pirate Castle, which is located in Camden Town in North-West London.*

*If you are interested in attending, email us as soon as possible at london.nwod@gmail.com.* Directions and other details will be provided once your email has been received. *We welcome experienced gamers and new players alike! Players MUST be 18+ (safety and security reasons).* Our group plays any and all official New World of Darkness templates currently available (e.g. Vampire, Werewolf, Mage), as well as recently released and future templates (e.g. Mummy, Demon).

*A £2 contribution towards the booking fee for the venue is required which you can -- and must -- pay on the date of the session.* All contributions are collected at the start of the session (or on your arrival if for any reason you are late) and are then deposited at the venue directly at the end of the session.

If you know anyone at all who would also be interested in joining this group, you are welcome to bring them along to the session (provided they also contribute £2 on the day). If you are bringing someone along, please can you provide us with their contact details -- with their permission, of course.

That's it for now. We look forward to seeing you at our next session!



*PLAYER FEEDBACK:*

"_I just wanted to say that I really appreciated the game yesterday. 
I've not seen that style of game done very well before and you carried the day nicely. _[...]_ 
Just wanted to send some thanks_"

 -- J.W

"_That was fun!_"

 -- S.J (One of our newest members)

"_I love roleplaying and i really enjoy coming to london NWOD because they get what rpgs are about. _[...]_
I missed out on a whole extra week of skiing and snowboarding because i missed the group and the people there too much!_"

 -- M.L (We couldn't believe it either!)

"_It was the right level of mystery and the way that ghost/shadow creature was stalking us,
 I could really feel the suspense. Superb game mate._"

 -- P.N.C (A new member from our 5th session)

"_I felt like I could ease into the game. I didn't feel overwhelmed.
 It's better for me when I do things firsthand _[...]_ and I felt that I got choices.
 Definitely coming back!_"

 -- J.R (A new member from our 6th session who had no previous RPG, P'n'P or WOD experience before our session)

If you're unfamiliar with the World of Darkness, check out these links:
Summary: http://whitewolf.wikia.com/wiki/World_of_Darkness
List of templates: http://whitewolf.wikia.com/wiki/Portal:World_of_Darkness

*Check out London NWOD around the web:*

*Social Networks*
Like us on *Facebook*: https://www.facebook.com/pages/London-NWOD/157995921027559
Follow us on *Twitter* (@LondonNWOD): https://twitter.com/LondonNWOD

*Forums*
Find us at *RPG.NET* : http://forum.rpg.net/showthread.php...rld-of-Darkness-group&p=16479339#post16479339
Find us on *Infrno*: http://www.infrno.net/games/3430-london-nwod-sunday-session
Find us at *Pen and Paper Games*: http://www.penandpapergames.com/for...rand-new-World-of-Darkness-group-in-London-UK!
Find us at *the official White Wolf forums*: http://forums.white-wolf.com/default.aspx?g=posts&t=72625

*Other listings*
Look us up on *UK Role Players*: http://www.ukroleplayers.com/features/clubs/london-nwod/

(Always scroll to the bottom of the page to find our latest updates)


----------

